# Very Wierd zoa growth after nitrate spike...



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

so the tank has been up for a while and my zoas haven't really grown much. I got the frag with about 7 heads on it.

About two weeks ago i had a nasty nitrate spike for a week straight and couldn't control it. After getting the nitrate back in check finally i have noticed my green zoas have more then doubled in size!!!!

Is that normal or did i just get some really whacky zoas?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

They do like elevated nitrates, word on the street is that softies like a dirtier tank, and by that - meaning increased organics, lower ORP, and yes, nitrates.


----------

